# Batman: Arkham City - DirectX 11-Version stürzt ab - Workaround empfiehlt DirectX 9-Nutzung



## SebastianThoeing (24. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman: Arkham City - DirectX 11-Version stürzt ab - Workaround empfiehlt DirectX 9-Nutzung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman: Arkham City - DirectX 11-Version stürzt ab - Workaround empfiehlt DirectX 9-Nutzung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2011)

Oh oh, kein guter Start zum Release. Wo es doch gerade mit seinen DirectX11-Features doch so geprahlt hat.


----------



## Odin333 (24. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh oh, kein guter Start zum Release. Wo es doch gerade mit seinen DirectX11-Features doch so geprahlt hat.


 
Ich finde eher, dass sie damit "geprahlt" haben, dass sie für das PC-Spiel deshalbt so arg länger brauchen, weil sie es qualitativ möglichst gut umsetzten wollten.

Tja, hat nicht ganz funktioniert.


----------



## Phone83 (24. November 2011)

dx9 ichg glaube nicht dann werd ich es nicht zocken... so viel länger für öh NICHTS


----------



## weisauchnicht (24. November 2011)

Das sollte aber einen heftigen Punktabzug bei der Technik bekommen! Ich glaub die Entwickler drehen alle am Rad in letzter Zeit!


----------



## Chr0nos (24. November 2011)

Fail...schade dass es inzwischen richtig selten geworden is, dass ein Spiel bei Release ohne Probleme läuft


----------



## leckmuschel (24. November 2011)

lieber auf indieentwickler setzen, sie fördern damit sie groß werden, wer das geld der pcler nicht braucht, hats auch nicht verdient.
blizzard ist das beste beispiel, wie man mit dem pc leben kann. schon komisch oder ?
ja, auch wegen wow, aber es ist ein PC spiel !


----------



## Phone83 (24. November 2011)

jo und vorallem stell ich mir die frage was die da machen?
eins von 7 teams sagt "hey wir machen tolle dx 11 effekte reinaber wenn es nicht läuft egal gibt  ja noch 6 andere teams im haus die die fehler beheben".
team 2 und 3 geht es voll am arsch vorbei team 4 denkt sich oh ja das ruckelt aber derbe aber das haben die bestimmt von team 1 und 5-6 auch schon gesehen und werden es beheben! team 7 spielte es 1 monat und denkte sich hmm unsere rechner sind bestimmt zu schlecht daher ruckelt das so ok wir hauen es raus super gemacht leute.
anders kann ich mir sowas nicht vorstellen...-.-

ICH HABE DOCH EIN PRODUKT WELCHES ICH SELBST FÜR GUT BEFINDEN MUSS UM MES ANDEREN FÜR GUT VERKAUFEN ZU KÖNNEN IHR SPACKEN. zum glück hab ich das game gratis bekommen...


----------



## Phone83 (24. November 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> lieber auf indieentwickler setzen, sie fördern damit sie groß werden, wer das geld der pcler nicht braucht, hats auch nicht verdient.
> blizzard ist das beste beispiel, wie man mit dem pc leben kann. schon komisch oder ?
> ja, auch wegen wow, aber es ist ein PC spiel !


Valve auch die meisten sachen gibbet da für die pcler gratis dafür werden die games aber auch gekauft weil sie 1. gute spiele sind 2. neue ideen . 3 spielbar zum release!!!!!!! 4. man kann sich sicher sein ds dieses spiel xy in den nächsten 2 jahren gepatcht wird bis es sehr gut bis perfekt wird.

ich sehe das problem in den publishern wie ea activ. eidos etc sie buttern ordentlich kohle rein und sagen pc version soll es nicht geben machen wa nur noch verlust. der entwickler denkt sich aber" auf dem pc kann das ganze noch mal ne große ecke besser aussehen und wir können optimieren" grade bei  batman AC auf  auf bases der UT  engine läuft.
klart eidos gibt die kohle wohl nur mit nörgeln her aber dafür wollen sie auch koste es was es wolle das game an tag X raushauen ob es fertig ist oder nicht ..da hat der entwickler nichts mehr zu melden solang man es starten kann und auf XX % der rechner läuft.
aber was passiert dann? schlechte verkäufe wegen schlechter bewertung...
1. entwickler wird für schuldig befunden. 2 publisher wird genauso in den dreck gezogen wegen geldgeilheit. das ende der geschichte  wennes nicht ganz schlimm kommt keine pc version mehr.


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. November 2011)

4 Wochen später auf dem PC für was bitte? 

Epic fail!

Egal, spiele ich halt weiter Skyrim.


----------



## Phone83 (24. November 2011)

wann genau lässt sich das ganze bei steam laden? 0:00 oder mit zeitverschiebung?


----------



## toxin (24. November 2011)

Mal wieder DX11 als reine "Werbeplattform" missbraucht. Das Spiel profitiert nun wirklich so gut wie garnicht von DX11. Im Gegenteil. Alles wird langsamer und instabiler. Von mir aus koennen wir gerne noch 3-4 Jahre bei DX9 bleiben. Damit ist genauso (fast) alles moeglich.


----------



## Predator91 (24. November 2011)

@Phone83
Du könntest beim schreiben schon auf deine Rechtschreibung achten.

@Topic
Kann die Spieler dich sich damit jetzt ärgern vollkommend verstehen. Zuerst sollte das Spiel am 18. November erscheinen, also um einiges später als auf den Konsolen, dann wird der Release-Termin sogar noch um eine Woche verschoben, da muss die PC-Version einfach optimiert sein. Ich kann es verstehen wenn es noch ein paar kleine Bugs gibt, aber das man nicht unter DX11 spielen kann, obwohl damit viel Werbung gemacht wird, dass geht so garnicht. Zum Glück habe ich Skyrim, da kann ich noch ne ganze weile auf Batman warten. Denn so lange es nicht ohne Probleme spielbar ist, so wie der erste Teil, wird es nicht gekauft.


----------



## kamelle (24. November 2011)

Hmm... ich habe gerade eine Nachricht bekommen, dass der Publisher meinem Händler angeblich mitgeteilt hat, dass sich der Release der Steelbook-Edition bis zum 02.12.11 verzögert.
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## X3niC (24. November 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> @Phone83
> Du könntest beim schreiben schon auf deine Rechtschreibung achten.


 Ich glaube das ist n Akzent^^ Soweit ich das lese.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. November 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Hmm... ich habe gerade eine Nachricht bekommen, dass der Publisher meinem Händler angeblich mitgeteilt hat, dass sich der Release der Steelbook-Edition bis zum 02.12.11 verzögert.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?


 
Von einer erneuten Verschiebung hab ich nichts gehört.
bei meinem Steelbook steht "Versand in Kürze". Hab mich allerdings schon gewundert, eigentlich sollte es morgen bei mir eintrudeln. 

@topic bisher hab ich alle schlechten Nachrichten über die PC-Version von Batman AC leicht hingenommen , wird schließlich ein richtig geiles spiel. aber so langsam geht mir das ganze doch ganz schön auf den zeiger. 
warum mussten wir jetzt 4 wochen länger warten? damit wir mit der gleiche grafik zocken könne wie auf der konsole? dann hätt ichs mir auch schon längst für meine ps3 holen können verdammt


----------



## RodWeiler79 (24. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Von einer erneuten Verschiebung hab ich nichts gehört.
> bei meinem Steelbook steht "Versand in Kürze". Hab mich allerdings schon gewundert, eigentlich sollte es morgen bei mir eintrudeln.
> 
> @topic bisher hab ich alle schlechten Nachrichten über die PC-Version von Batman AC leicht hingenommen , wird schließlich ein richtig geiles spiel. aber so langsam geht mir das ganze doch ganz schön auf den zeiger.
> warum mussten wir jetzt 4 wochen länger warten? damit wir mit der gleiche grafik zocken könne wie auf der konsole? dann hätt ichs mir auch schon längst für meine ps3 holen können verdammt




Amazon hat mir meine Steelbook-Edition heut vorbei gebracht.
Werd es aber sicher noch nicht installieren, nach diesen tollen DX11-Nachrichten, sondern auf einen funktionablen Patch warten.
Wenn der nicht rucki-zucki kommt, geb ich das Spiel zurück.


----------



## rohan123 (24. November 2011)

Hoy - anscheinend ist DX 11 doch nicht so einfach zu programmieren, wie immer kolportiert wurde. Ich ziehe also Bilanz seit dem Kauf meiner GeForce GTX 470:

Es hieß, DX 11 wird besser und schneller unterstützt werden, als DX 10. MMMMHM. Okay, dann mal los:

Was fällt mir da auf die Schnelle ein?

AVP - sieht man kaum den Unterschied, wenn man DX 11 anmacht.
TES 5 - wurde versprochen, aber bis jetzt nichts da...
Crysis 2 - wurde versprochen, und zu Verkaufsstart nicht gehalten - dann kam der Patch, und bei mir und sicher noch anderen Spielern geht das Game seither nicht, da es keine Spielstände mehr lädt - bis heute gibt es dafür kein Update - und wird es vielleicht auch nicht. Also mus man warten, bis man einen neuen PC irgendwann kauft, und hoffen (Roulette) ob die schwarze 0 fällt.
Batman Arkham City - siehe diesen Artikel

Ja Mann was soll das - halloo? Hätt ich warten sollen und meine € 480,- für die GTX 470 nächstes Jahr in eine GTX 670 investieren sollen.

Also wenn sich nicht bald was ändert - dann werden die Grafikkartenhersteller sicher vielleicht mal etwas bei den Verkaufszahlen spüren.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Amazon hat mir meine Steelbook-Edition heut vorbei gebracht.
> Werd es aber sicher noch nicht installieren, nach diesen tollen DX11-Nachrichten, sondern auf einen funktionablen Patch warten.
> Wenn der nicht rucki-zucki kommt, geb ich das Spiel zurück.


 

Tja, hab gerade die Mail bekommen, dass es verschickt wurde (amazon.co.uk), wird wohl Samstag/Montag kommen, weiß aber noch nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll.
Erst das Physxdebakel, jetzt nicht mal Dx11...
Ich habe eine PS3 (steinigt mich) und habe es mir dort trotz besserer Steuerung nicht geholt, weil ich AA dort hatte und immer gesagt wurde die PC Version wäre wesentlich schöner.

Doch jetzt wird die Grafik für den PC beschnitten, was natürlich mit Patch irgendwann behoben wird, nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass ich dank AMD nicht mal alle Effekte zuschalten kann...
Wenn der Patch bis zu meinem Erhalt nicht draussen ist, lasse ich es vlt zurückgehen, ich sehe es nicht ganz ein, dass ich viel >Geld ausgebe und behandelt werde, als würden mir die Entwickler einen Gefallen tun! 
ICH bin Kunde und somit König!

Bei keinem anderen Produkt würde man sich sowas Gefallen lassen. Stellt euch vor ihr würdet einen Fernseher kaufen, der Bildfehler hat und der Entwickler würde sagen, das Bild wird in ein paar Wochen schon werden, guckt bis dahin ohne HD... Ach ja und 3D könnt ihr auch nicht gucken, weil das Model nicht von Panasonic ist -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. November 2011)

ja  mein steelbook hat amazon auch erst gerade eben weggeschickt. find ich ne sauerei manche habens gestern schon bekommen und ich krieg es wahrscheinlich nicht mal am release tag. das nächste mal bestell ich nicht vor sondern hols mir im laden, das ist wenigstens verlässlich.
bei amazon müsste man aber wenigstens noch rabbatt kriegen wenn es morgen nicht ankommt, zumindest war das bei Portal 2 so.


----------



## Raidernet (24. November 2011)

Ist in der QA Not am Mann, ja dann muss halt der Kunde ran -.-

Sauerei so einen groben Fehler nach einer Verschiebung nicht in den Griff zu bekommen!


----------



## Phone83 (24. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist n Akzent^^ Soweit ich das lese.


  beste


hoffe um 0 uhr läuft bei steam der dl manager an


----------



## Raidernet (24. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> beste
> 
> 
> hoffe um 0 uhr läuft bei steam der dl manager an


 
Also auf der Steam Shop Seite steht im Moment:

"Wird in 2 Stunden freigeschaltet".. Also um 1..

Ich muss morgen um halb 6 aufstehen und bleibe extra noch solange wach damit ich den Download über Nacht laufen lassen kann  Sind schließlich 16 oder 17 GB


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. November 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> @Phone83
> Du könntest beim schreiben schon auf deine Rechtschreibung achten.


 
Du aber bitte auch... "bei dem Schreiben, also GROSS" 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ja  mein steelbook hat amazon auch erst gerade eben weggeschickt. find ich ne sauerei manche habens gestern schon bekommen und ich krieg es wahrscheinlich nicht mal am release tag. das nächste mal bestell ich nicht vor sondern hols mir im laden, das ist wenigstens verlässlich.
> bei amazon müsste man aber wenigstens noch rabbatt kriegen wenn es morgen nicht ankommt, zumindest war das bei Portal 2 so.


 Meines wurde auch erst gerade verschickt... finde ich ne Sauerei von Amazon damit zu werben "erhalten am Releasetag" und dann sowas! Sollte das wirklich nicht heute ankommen, dann schicke ich denen ne Beschwerdemail und habe das letzte Mal dort was vorbestellt...


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Hoy - anscheinend ist DX 11 doch nicht so einfach zu programmieren, wie immer kolportiert wurde. Ich ziehe also Bilanz seit dem Kauf meiner GeForce GTX 470:


Wer hat behauptet DX11 wäre einfach zu programmieren? 

DX11 wurde als grafischen Vorteil gg.über DX10 beworben, was ich schon damals als 'nicht wahr' tituliert habe. Allerdings kann DX11 in der Tat schneller sein als DX10, eben weil bestimmte Grafikroutinen deutlich optimiert wurden gg.über DX10.

Aber, wenn die DX9 bzw. DX10 Engine bereits durch den Entwickler bis zur Oberkante optimiert wurde, dann bringt dieser Geschwindigkeit max. ein paar FPS.



> TES 5 - wurde versprochen, aber bis jetzt nichts da...


Würde mich verwundern. Ich hab die News über TES nicht so verfolgt, aber DX11 hieße die Engine von Grund auf Neu programmieren um DX11 sinnvoll zu nutzen. Hast du vllt. einen Link wo offiziell behauptet wurde das TES5 ein DX11 Spiel wird?



> Crysis 2 - wurde versprochen, und zu Verkaufsstart nicht gehalten - dann kam der Patch, und bei mir und sicher noch anderen Spielern geht das Game seither nicht, da es keine Spielstände mehr lädt - bis heute gibt es dafür kein Update - und wird es vielleicht auch nicht. Also mus man warten, bis man einen neuen PC irgendwann kauft, und hoffen (Roulette) ob die schwarze 0 fällt.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir fluppte Crysis 2 mit HD Texturen und DX11 Patch sofort. Das ich eine GTX 570 habe sollte allerdings keinen großen Einfluss darauf haben ... unsauberes System ggf.?

Battlefield 3, F1 2011, DX:HR, WoW ... alles Spiele mit DX11 Renderpfad die auf meinem System ohne Probleme laufen. Dabei ist es egal ob meine Grafikkarte in meinem alten i7 System lief oder jetzt auf meinem neuen i7 2nd Gen System.

Wie würde Stromberg sagen? Läuft ...


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

Also meine Steelbox müsste heute ankommen, ist bei 60% innder dhl lieferung. Crysis 2 lief bei mir auch flüssig als ich dann meine SSD bekommen habe, GTX570 war  bereits schon vorhanden. 

Wenn ich Batman habe, werde ich es installieren und den dx11 testen, wenns nicht läuft zock ich halt was anderes, ist ja genug gutes herausgekommen in den letzten tagen/wochen. Dann heißt es nur noch auf den Patch warten, fragt sich nur ob der überhaupt was bringt.

Weiß denn jemand schon ob sich EIDOS oder Warner dazu gemeldet hat, das es nicht läuft und wie lange die brauchen?


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. November 2011)

DeFab schrieb:


> Also meine Steelbox müsste heute ankommen, ist bei 60% innder dhl lieferung.


 
Bei mir ist es auch bei 60%, meinst du, dann liefern die noch am gleichen Tag aus?


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

jo, die befindet sich jetzt in greven, und meine letzten lieferungen waren alle so das die ab greven dann am selben tag ankommen


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. November 2011)

Spiel gerade erhalten


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Spiel gerade erhalten


 
sauber, ich weiß noch nicht obs zuhause angekommen ist, das dauert ja immer bis die das auf dhl angezeigt haben , aber immerhin kannst du jetzt mal dx11 testen ^^


----------



## H3LLNuN (25. November 2011)

Hab das Spiel nun, aber 1. Bei mir fehlte erstmal der Animated Series Code, Saturn hat gesagt er müsste in der Box liegen, falls nicht sollte ich Warner kontaktieren, habs nu gemacht, mal schauen was kommt. 2. Ruckelt es bei mir auch, jedoch finde ich den DirectX11 punkt erst gar nicht, also abschalten kann ich da nichts :-/


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. November 2011)

du musst den Launcher öffen, da kannst du die abschalten!
bist läuft Batman AC mit Dx11 störungsfrei


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

So ich hab es grade ausgepackt, installiere es und dann dx11 zocken testen 

Robin Code ist dabei, aber über meinen richtigen code für arkham city steht was von CATWOMAN und freischalten, tja wie? wo, oder ist der autom? xD

Wie löse ich den Robin Code ein? 
Auf dem xboxlive seite geht das nicht, kommt falscher code. was jetzt?


----------



## H3LLNuN (25. November 2011)

Wenn du im Spiel bist kannst den integrierten Games for Win Live launcher öffnen (Mit Pos 1), gehst auf deinen Gamertag oben links und dann auf Code Einlösen.


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

jo thx, also game läuft hab alles auf hoch sogar aa auf 32 ^^ und dx11 effekte auch auf hoch, manche laggs sind da , aber das sind kleinigkeiten, ich dachte der dx11 modus wäre unspielbar stimmt aber nicht, aber diese laggs nerven, bin jetzt nach da wo viele kacheln am boden über tesselation gerendert werden, da gingen die fps down und es laggt blöd naja, das könnte man runter stellen oder patchen  sonst sehr guter eindruck von der pc version


----------



## danjo16 (25. November 2011)

Servus,
ich habe vorhin die Steelbook Edition installiert und alles klappte einwandfrei. Hab das Spiel gestartet, kam ins Hauptmenü und die Mainstory gestartet. Nach ein paar Minuten kam eine fehler Meldung und das Spiel wurde geschlossen.
Ich hab die Einstellung auf DX9 stehen und sogar die Grafik auf Mittel gestellt. Trotzdem bricht das Spiel quasi im Intro der Mainstory ab.
Habt ihr vll. nen Plan woran es liegen könnte


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. November 2011)

also Probleme mit Dx11 + Absturze gibt es iwie keine, zumindest bei mir nicht,,,


----------



## DeFab (25. November 2011)

Also DX11 läuft, physx läuft, es fängt nur ein wenig an zu laggen wen AA auf 32 ist, hab es auf hoch FXAA und batman sieht immernoch richtig gut aus, kaum unterschiede zusehen, und es läuft flüssig, nurmanchmal merkt man das er nen neuen bereich lädt, nachher tür


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

DeFab schrieb:


> Also DX11 läuft, physx läuft, es fängt nur ein wenig an zu laggen wen AA auf 32 ist, hab es auf hoch FXAA und batman sieht immernoch richtig gut aus, kaum unterschiede zusehen, und es läuft flüssig, nurmanchmal merkt man das er nen neuen bereich lädt, nachher tür



Hast du ne Nvidia?

Ich würde gerne hören, wie Physx auf AMD läuft. Bzw ob.


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hast du ne Nvidia?
> 
> Ich würde gerne hören, wie Physx auf AMD läuft. Bzw ob.


 
Soviel ich weiß, laufen die PhysX Effekte nicht auf AMD Karten.


----------



## DeFab (26. November 2011)

EVGA GTX570 nvidia, und in der config ini steht das physxlevel 1 ist, ich glaube das kann man noch auf 3 oder so eröhen?


----------



## 5h4d0w (27. November 2011)

pc gamer sind in aufruhr und ich trau mich jetzt schon wetten, dass warner bros. rumjammern wird von wegen am pc raubkopiert doch jeder und sie es sich überlegen werden, ob sie folgende teile am pc rausbringen werden... anstatt zu erkennen und gestehen das ihre eigene unfähigkeit ein großer teil der schuld ist...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> pc gamer sind in aufruhr und ich trau mich jetzt schon wetten, dass warner bros. rumjammern wird von wegen am pc raubkopiert doch jeder und sie es sich überlegen werden, ob sie folgende teile am pc rausbringen werden... anstatt zu erkennen und gestehen das ihre eigene unfähigkeit ein großer teil der schuld ist...



10 fach sign !


----------

